# Finally got offshore



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

We finally got offshore, first trip of the year and did pretty good on the mangos, mingos and red grouper. Had a king that I believe was in the 50s, my biggest ever, along with some blackfins, school dolphin and a few other species. Had some great weather and a lot of fun.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Dang. Y'all wore them out. I hope you had help cleaning all those fish.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

geez....... That would have taken me a while to clean. Nice king!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy Moly that's a hill billy trifecta jamboree you got there!!!!!!!!!! Good Job dude!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Think you caughtemall


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Catchemall said:


> We finally got offshore, first trip of the year and did pretty good on the mangos, mingos and red grouper. Had a king that I believe was in the 50s, my biggest ever, along with some blackfins, school dolphin and a few other species. Had some great weather and a lot of fun.


Holly mackerel! Thats a nice haul of fish. Congrats on your catches


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Thanks guys! I've never eaten an almaco, always figured they were just another jack, but I've heard they're pretty good so I kept one to try. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sbrown (Jun 5, 2018)

Fried almaco is delicious!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fried or Blackened are my favorite Almaco and greater recipes 

Darn fine haul there


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine day ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I needed to be where ya'll were....we caught a few decent mingos....could have loaded the boat with bonita, white snaps, a couple red snaps, and a bunch of break offs to the tax man. Ya'll did great!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Great haul!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Catchemall said:


> Thanks guys! I've never eaten an almaco, always figured they were just another jack, but I've heard they're pretty good so I kept one to try. Any suggestions?


I grilled mine, almaco is definitely by far one of the finest fish to eat


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch...


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Lipz said:


> I grilled mine, almaco is definitely by far one of the finest fish to eat


I cooked it on the stove top with olive oil and a little seasoning and I must say, It was fabulous. The texture and taste puts it on par with tripletail and that's saying something. I will gladly welcome them aboard henceforth.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I got my first Almaco a few weeks back and it was good, I vacuum sealed some for a test and I will eat it in a few months to see how it goes.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Dang! Lookin like a great day on the water!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Best eating fish you have there is the triple tail. They are some of the best there is 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I love the tripletail too, but that Almaco was mighty fine. Fresh pan seared tuna is right at the top of my list too.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

I ate my first almaco yesterday and it was amazing! Never would have guessed a jack would taste that good.


----------

